# Sometimes I Feel So Outdated



## Leann (Apr 21, 2022)

I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.

Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


----------



## Jules (Apr 21, 2022)

Not only do I think & do the same type of things as my mother, I look like her too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.
> 
> Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


Really well said, you are not alone!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 21, 2022)

Your on stage with your guitar, you lit the guitar on fire???-what the hell?
I know their crazy, but the kiddies think it is cool  either society has gone nuts or I have.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.
> 
> Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


That's because it's not important to you now. Same here. I'm well past the stage of caring about that crap.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 21, 2022)

We have 3 children and we felt like we were keeping up by paying attention to their lives.  Now they are grown and scattered and, at 67, I am beginning to feel adrift too.  I never watched much television but since being locked in for Covid, we watch WAAAY too much TV and am paying far too much attention to politics than we ever did!!  I try to carefully share significant articles with the kids but I can only imagine they are rolling their eyes and wondering,  " Really, mom??"

I do like the streaming services though.  We have been watching - from start to finish - all those old shows we never had time to watch while working and raising a family.  THAT has been fun.  We used to be out in the world and I am getting to the point that I just want it all to go away so I can relax and do the things I saved for last.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 21, 2022)

I embrace my "Outdatedness"
Contemporary singers, actors, those in the public eye do not interest me.
To me many of these people are superficial, only in it to have the spotlight shine on them.
"ooh, look at me"
Remember that our past was who we are and influenced who we grew to become.
There is no need to keep up with current trends, culture, as long as we are content with ourselves and our achievements.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 21, 2022)

Sometimes I feel so outwitted


----------



## Leann (Apr 21, 2022)

Honestly, I appreciate all of you and your perspectives. I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling this way. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting against the future in terms of "what's next?".  Does everything need to change?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> Honestly, I appreciate all of you and your perspectives. I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling this way. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting against the future in terms of "what's next?".  *Does everything need to change?*


Whether it needs to or not, it just does.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Well according to my Grandchildren, I am more with it than their parents LOL, that really cracks me up  
I really do not put any effort into being up there with it.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 21, 2022)

Every generation has it's "tastes" in music, etc.  I like it all....both old and new, except for this Rap Crap.  As for all this "technology", I pretty much pass....I don't need a Smartphone to adjust my house thermostat.


----------



## Jace (Apr 21, 2022)

Most all of the posts, are quite true.
When I mention somewhat to my daughter..that I think is "out-of-_sight" (rather outrageous) 
She says to be"Mom, you're living in the sixties"! _


----------



## feywon (Apr 21, 2022)

I've been pondering how to reply to this.  At 75, while i definitely feel old at times i don't feel 'outdated'.  An outsider then and still. Informed but not a 'part of' society, my age group, my demographic.

You see, I never 'kept up' with, faithdully followed all the latest fashions, trends, performers, etc when i was young. I was aware of them, just didn't jump on every bandwagon that came along and still don't. I was as perplexed by weeping, shreiking  fans at concerts as our elders (tho there'd been a bit of that hysteria over Sinatra.) 

In the 60s i listened to folk music, Rock, Motown and classical music depending on mood. Still do, thanks to YouTube for making so easy.  I always loved to dance, and still do. But I'm also big on meaningful lyrics and there are still plenty of those out there in various genres. My daughter intoduces me some of the newer artists at times, she knows how i feel about good lyrics.

I think it wise to have some awareness of cultural trends because it is the world of our descendents and at some point they might need some help navigating it. And while i get listening to or watching some form of entertainment and feeling 'That's enough of that for me.', I see way too many seniors quick to criticize things they are aware of only thru media hype with no comprehension of how/why the trend developed.

So i'm still an outsider, marching to my own drum but sampling what other rhythms have to offer.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2022)

Sometimes I Feel So Outdated​
Yeah, at 73 I still like to verbally joust with the 20 and 30 somethings

They have yet to keep up

Can't wait for dementia to set in

Oughta be a pip


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2022)

Time marches on...


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> Does everything need to change?


This sounds like it should be the first line of a poem, probably with a title like 'Elder Lamentation'.

I am overwhelmed by all the new stuff I need to learn to navigate in this constantly changing world, and scared I won't learn it and will have problems.  But a lot of the changes I'm happy with (was watching a YouTube yesterday on how to pay for parking at Chicago trains and looks very easy and convenient, park then at the station type license plate number into the parking payment machine and swipe credit card), and some things that haven't changed shock me in a bad way (asked the hotel I'll be staying at about laundry, and "whatdya mean I need quarters to pay for the laundry machine?! Is there no phone app I can wave over the machine to pay?!?!").


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Time marches on...


Gosh this makes me feel grieving and weepy.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 21, 2022)

...and my favorite: _ Just because we can, doesn't mean we should!_


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 21, 2022)

Leann said:


> I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.
> 
> Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


Today's technology just goes over my head. My eleven year old, so called, smart phone has never been connected to the internet simply because it's owner is far less smart than his phone. I have no idea how you connect, and truth be told, I don't really care either. My emails are all but non existent, not surprising really, I never send one out. You might even smile when I tell you that I still write letters, I mean write, in pen and ink. 

Musically I haven't listened to the radio in over fifty years, I still play vinyl records, have no idea what is meant by streaming, other than you can get something or other if you do so. 

Just guessing, but I would suggest that we get updated by our children and grand children. Not having any kids is probably why I am in the wilderness, or perhaps that should be, limbo, with what I can so called do, today!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 21, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Every generation has it's "tastes" in music, etc.  I like it all....both old and new, except for this Rap Crap.  As for all this "technology", I pretty much pass....I don't need a Smartphone to adjust my house thermostat.


*Rap Crap,* best description I've heard so far 


(Spit guards to protect the microphone??
Try to get as much boob exposure as  possible
*Stand* for the entire three hours, jump up and down, block the
view for those in seats...)


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 21, 2022)

Gah...who cares if we are outdated. The kids today will NEVER experience what we went through in the 60's - the good, the bad and the ugly. We were an awesome generation that will never be duplicated. Can I please have a high-five!


----------



## katlupe (Apr 21, 2022)

I like certain things, such as music, movies, television shows from my generation. I enjoy the old familiar ones I grew up with. Nothing wrong with that. I do watch some of the new ones also and enjoy those also. I have always listened to music and it is the classic rock from my generation. Actually, the younger generations listen to the same ones I do. It is just good music!

As far as technology goes, well, I am not crazy about the cellphones. But I never was a phone person to begin with. I love my laptop, the internet and the Kindle. I like watching my television using Prime Video which is connected to my internet. I am careful about including those "smart" ideas and technologies though. No Alexa or streaming music for me. I think technology is a good thing. Look at how hard it is to stay home and never talk to anyone outside of your family and neighbors. I love having friends all over the country and the world. 

I think I just mix and match a little of the new with a little of the old. I don't feel like I am outdated or old fashioned.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 21, 2022)

Forgive me for taking topic south, BUT
Sports toooo have been become corrupt :
1950-1999--Baseball-lots and lots of cussing, spitting, scratching anticipated
So what is this lining up for handshakes at the end of a game?

Football used to be lots of ugly men hitting, hurting each other , grunting and just plain nasty
Now you stadium has become one of the main attractions, it must rival the Tan Mahal; if your city
will not pay for it-no matter, just move you team to a city that will....


----------



## Leann (Apr 21, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Gah...who cares if we are outdated. The kids today will NEVER experience what we went through in the 60's - the good, the bad and the ugly. We were an awesome generation that will never be duplicated. Can I please have a high-five!


It's not that I mind being older, it's that there is so much that has passed me by, that I don't understand or have familiarity with. Case in point, I don't watch awards programs but I sometimes look at the outfits the attendees and nominees wore. First issue is that I don't even recognize most of the names of these people who are apparently popular and well-known. Second issue is that some of the outfits they wear leave me asking "what were they thinking"?

I once felt so certain about life, about what I knew, what I was capable of, how things worked and who/what I could trust. I had a certain understanding of the world. I no longer feel that way. I feel outdated.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 21, 2022)

I think I am more aware of trends because my partner is 56.  He is 8 years younger than I am.  He is a borderline Baby Boomer/GenXer .  I have no interest in Instagram and Youtube "influencers" but I try to stay up-to-date on pop culture.  I would still prefer 70's and 80's music to anything that is out today.  

I do try to keep my mind open to any of the latest trends because after all is said and done, they may affect my investments that provide income during my retirement.  We seniors do need to know what is popular right now because it may be profitable in the future.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

I am completely out of touch when it comes to music, but I don't think I'm missing anything. What is a problem is the changes in language. So many modern expressions which I don't understand. However, I refuse to embrace them as they have not improved the language at all. In fact, I make a point of speaking correctly and not using slang.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> This sounds like it should be the first line of a poem, probably with a title like 'Elder Lamentation'.
> 
> I am overwhelmed by all the new stuff I need to learn to navigate in this constantly changing world, and scared I won't learn it and will have problems.  *But a lot of the changes I'm happy with (was watching a YouTube yesterday on how to pay for parking at Chicago trains and looks very easy and convenient, park then at the station type license plate number into the parking payment machine and swipe credit card)*,


This is how we've paid for parking for a long time  in all car parks here . all you have to do is remember what your registration (plate) number is, and a credit card and your good to go... , sometimes the machine is broken for whatever reason, so in that cae you just call the automated number on the payment board at the machine, and pay either using your phone or type in your credit card number...


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 23, 2022)

I was watching a college baseball game. These were the players' first names--Caden, Kade, Bryce, Trace, Brayen, Braylon, Hagan, Brock.  Nobody had those names when I was a kid.  It was Mickey, Joe , etc. To me, the names symbolized a new era. It literally was their turn at bat I have no idea who are the stars of the day. Like Lenn, I was appalled that my parents couldn't name each Beatle. I feel like I should be quiet, and tend to my flock of dinosaurs.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 23, 2022)

I like to be outdated.  I like my music from the 50s and 60s (Johnny Cash, Buddy Holly, Marty Robbins, Fats Domino).  I like my Gunsmoke, Rawhide, The Waltons and Have Gun Will Travel.  I don't want to walk around with "fir" on my face and tattoos all over my butt.  I don't like rap music!  I don't like modern movies due to bad language and just plain bad stories.  I don't care for those Jones who happen to be outdated in these times of higher interest rates and high inflation.

It's great to be alive at the age of 76.  No illegal drug addiction, no gambling habits and no debt.  I can enjoy my glass of wine and just watch the mad world go by.  Do I want to compete or join the crazies?  Your crazy if you think I want to!  I love to be outdated and know that I am.  LOL


----------



## CrowFlies (May 3, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Gah...who cares if we are outdated. The kids today will NEVER experience what we went through in the 60's - the good, the bad and the ugly. We were an awesome generation that will never be duplicated. Can I please have a high-five!


i agree!
the music we had was about real issues, social issues affecting the world.  today the narcissism of the music the ads
the whole gen thing seems so mindless to me.  self aggrandizing crap about the individual vs the society.
what happened to 'the greater good'.

jon bon jovi has restaurants ...Soul Kitchens...in a few places, where if you can pay you do, if you cant pay
you can also do some work there.  apparently most kids attending Rutgers are hungry too so many of them
eat and work at his JBJ kitchens.

thats the people, the gen, i came from.  we didnt dance for streaming sites we worked in our communities
hoping to make things better.  i Know there are youngers who do good things, dont get me wrong.

ive gotta say Thanks to all yall.  i really felt all alone but i see in your posts that i am not alone, that so many
have the same, similar, thots and feelings as im having.
wow.  you dont know how that helps me, to feel better, less alone.
thanks.


----------



## Remy (May 10, 2022)

I'm not on TikTok, my cell is a flip phone, still. I'm not up on popular culture. I'm not behind on everything either. I don't worry much about it. Lots of shows, trends, music, etc. I'm just not into.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 25, 2022)

Leann said:


> Honestly, I appreciate all of you and your perspectives. I'm glad I'm not alone in feeling this way. Sometimes I feel like I'm fighting against the future in terms of "what's next?".  Does everything need to change?


I went through this big time, when I returned to the region of PA where I am living now. It had only been about fourteen years, but things had changed so much that it made me sad. The demographics are very different from when I was here before, and there is a culture of noise that is unreal. There have been some improvements in certain areas of town, but most of it is just "gentrification." 

You know that an area is changing sadly, for the worst, when you start seeing pawn shops, check cashing places, and most of the downtown businesses have those grills put up at night.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Gah...who cares if we are outdated. The kids today will NEVER experience what we went through in the 60's - the good, the bad and the ugly. We were an awesome generation that will never be duplicated. Can I please have a high-five!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 25, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I went through this big time, when I returned to the region of PA where I am living now. It had only been about fourteen years, but things had changed so much that it made me sad. The demographics are very different from when I was here before, and there is a culture of noise that is unreal. There have been some improvements in certain areas of town, but most of it is just "gentrification."
> 
> You know that an area is changing sadly, for the worst, when you start seeing pawn shops, check cashing places, and most of the downtown businesses have those grills put up at night.


I totally agree.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 25, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I am completely out of touch when it comes to music, but I don't think I'm missing anything. What is a problem is the changes in language. So many modern expressions which I don't understand. However, I refuse to embrace them as they have not improved the language at all. In fact, I make a point of speaking correctly and not using slang.


I do, too. Well spoken language is like music to my ears!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 25, 2022)

*I feel the same way. Forget trying to keep up. Classic radio, TV  and everything for me.  I used to feel the need to follow current trends, but it gets harder.  Now that I interact mostly with other seniors at home, it is not as critical.  *


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

I think we were lucky to have lived through the 60s/70s/80s, because everything was fresh and new then....fashions, music, inventions, the space programme. Everything seems jaded now. People have also lost their self-respect, which is reflected in all the sleaze.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I am completely out of touch when it comes to music, but I don't think I'm missing anything. What is a problem is the changes in language. So many modern expressions which I don't understand. However, I refuse to embrace them as they have not improved the language at all. In fact, I make a point of speaking correctly and not using slang.


I agree on the part about language.  One of the worst inventions was that "Urban Dictionary."  Plus the "new additions" to real dictionaries.


----------



## unoriginalussername (Jun 25, 2022)

I agree with most everything said above, however I do like the bright colors now


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I agree on the part about language.  One of the worst inventions was that "Urban Dictionary."  Plus the "new additions" to real dictionaries.


One of my most treasured possessions is a very old, battered dictionary. I am not sure if you can still buy them, unless used.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> One of my most treasured possessions is a very old, battered dictionary. I am not sure if you can still buy them, unless used.


What, dictionaries don't exist anymore either?!?  
I gave mine to one of my kids long ago.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 25, 2022)

I try to see the value in and keep current with today's world.  However, the entertainment figures are getting more and more unfamiliar to me.
Business is pushing hard for 'paperless' and doing transactions on cell phone apps.  I'm tech savvy but I hate this direction, soon there may not be much choice.      I still like the black & white TV shows, is a comfort zone.      I think sit-coms finally died after Seinfeld and Friends,  recent attempts have failed miserably, both in scripting and acting.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> What, dictionaries don't exist anymore either?!?
> I gave mine to one of my kids long ago.


Sorry, I didn't mean that they don't exist! I meant that you might have difficulty finding the editions that I have now, unless they are used. Some of the current dictionaries for sale don't have half the words in them that my older editions have, and they have been greatly dumbed down.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that they don't exist! I meant that you might have difficulty finding the editions that I have now, unless they are used. Some of the current dictionaries for sale don't have half the words in them that my older editions have, and they have been greatly dumbed down.


Oh, ok, thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 25, 2022)

I try to keep up, but it's not easy for me....'zooming' comes to mind haha, thank goodness for internet and youtube, I'm constantly doing a search to see just exactly what the grandkids are talking about.  Anyway I agree about the music of the 60's... none better.
Nice thread, I've enjoyed reading all.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2022)

Tish said:


> Well according to my Grandchildren, I am more with it than their parents LOL, that really cracks me up
> I really do not put any effort into being up there with it.


The essence of being with it is not to try. lol So many of my clients are young. I rather suspect they would agree with your grandchildren. You are engaged, genuine, accepting, warm. How is that not cool?


----------



## Llynn (Jun 25, 2022)

Nothing new here:

They think they know everything, and are always quite sure about it.” *  Aristotle  4th Century BC*

“Our sires’ age was worse than our grandsires’. We, their sons, are more worthless than they; so in our turn we shall give the world a progeny yet more corrupt.” * Horace  circa 20 BC*

I find by sad Experience how the Towns and Streets are filled with lewd wicked Children, and many Children as they have played about the Streets have been heard to curse and swear and call one another Nick-names, and it would grieve ones Heart to hear what bawdy and filthy Communications proceeds from the Mouths of such…” *Robert Russel 1695*

We defy anyone who goes about with his eyes open to deny that there is, as never before, an attitude on the part of young folk which is best described as grossly thoughtless, rude, and utterly selfish.” * Hull Daily Mail  1925*


----------



## Michael Z (Jun 25, 2022)

As far as media goes, I have rolled back the clock to before my time! I listen to old time radio shows and classic b/w tv like I Love Lucy and Leave it it Beaver.

As far as dress and fashion goes, I think we could all benefit from rolling back prior to the 60’s. Just don’t take us back to the 70’s!!!


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 25, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> As far as media goes, I have rolled back the clock to before my time! I listen to old time radio shows and classic b/w tv like I Love Lucy and Leave it it Beaver.
> 
> As far as dress and fashion goes, I think we could all benefit from rolling back prior to the 60’s. Just don’t take us back to the 70’s!!!


We were just talking about the way that people dress now. One reason that I enjoy watching older TV shows and movies, is that people dressed so nicely. 

Just two days ago, we were coming out of a store when we spotted in quick succession, at least six women who were wearing those awful yoga pants which reveal so much that one must avert one's gaze. The final woman was getting into her car, and was very generously endowed by nature. She chose to wear a pair of denim cut offs that allowed her butt to hang out the bottom of them. "Nuff said!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2022)

Leann said:


> I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.
> 
> Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


Maybe older people help keep a balance when it comes to change.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> We were just talking about the way that people dress now. One reason that I enjoy watching older TV shows and movies, is that people dressed so nicely.
> 
> Just two days ago, we were coming out of a store when we spotted in quick succession, at least six women who were wearing those awful yoga pants which reveal so much that one must avert one's gaze. The final woman was getting into her car, and was very generously endowed by nature. She chose to wear a pair of denim cut offs that allowed her butt to hang out the bottom of them. "Nuff said!


In the parking lot at the grocery a few nights ago, a man walked by with his pants hanging all the way under his hinnie. What is all of that about anyway? It seems that trend has been going on for a while.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I like certain things, such as music, movies, television shows from my generation. I enjoy the old familiar ones I grew up with. Nothing wrong with that. I do watch some of the new ones also and enjoy those also. I have always listened to music and it is the classic rock from my generation. Actually, the younger generations listen to the same ones I do. It is just good music!
> 
> As far as technology goes, well, I am not crazy about the cellphones. But I never was a phone person to begin with. I love my laptop, the internet and the Kindle. I like watching my television using Prime Video which is connected to my internet. I am careful about including those "smart" ideas and technologies though. No Alexa or streaming music for me. I think technology is a good thing. Look at how hard it is to stay home and never talk to anyone outside of your family and neighbors. I love having friends all over the country and the world.
> 
> I think I just mix and match a little of the new with a little of the old. I don't feel like I am outdated or old fashioned.


Yes, I enjoy some of the current music


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 15, 2022)

Patricia said:


> In the parking lot at the grocery a few nights ago, a man walked by with his pants hanging all the way under his hinnie. What is all of that about anyway? It seems that trend has been going on for a while.


I could just see that in my mind.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> I could just see that in my mind.


I'm okay with it though, just don't understand.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> One of my most treasured possessions is a very old, battered dictionary. I am not sure if you can still buy them, unless used.


yes you can still buy them


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 15, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I'm okay with it though, just don't understand.


I do, unfortunately. Unfortunately, I don't think that those who sport that look know what they are saying to the general public. My father used to work in a prison, and he told me that men who wore their pants that way were letting other men know that they were agreeable to certain activities.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2022)

Patricia said:


> In the parking lot at the grocery a few nights ago, a* man walked by with his pants hanging all the way under his hinnie*. What is all of that about anyway? It seems that trend has been going on for a while.


I haven't seen that look in quite a while now.  It's mostly out of fashion.


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 16, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I like to be outdated.  I like my music from the 50s and 60s (Johnny Cash, Buddy Holly, Marty Robbins, Fats Domino).  I like my Gunsmoke, Rawhide, The Waltons and Have Gun Will Travel.  I don't want to walk around with "fir" on my face and tattoos all over my butt.  I don't like rap music!  I don't like modern movies due to bad language and just plain bad stories.  I don't care for those Jones who happen to be outdated in these times of higher interest rates and high inflation.
> 
> It's great to be alive at the age of 76.  No illegal drug addiction, no gambling habits and no debt.  I can enjoy my glass of wine and just watch the mad world go by.  Do I want to compete or join the crazies?  Your crazy if you think I want to!  I love to be outdated and know that I am.  LOL


I have to ask........Don't all of the paintings of Jesus show him with long hair and a beard ? How do you reconcile that with your statement about " I don't want to walk around with fir on my face " ? JimB.


----------



## rgp (Jul 16, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I have to ask........Don't all of the paintings of Jesus show him with long hair and a beard ? How do you reconcile that with your statement about " I don't want to walk around with fir on my face " ? JimB.



  Keep in mind that when Jesus walked around [if he ever existed] I believe bathing,shaving hair care , grooming in general ......... was no where as easy as it is today ........... jmo.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I haven't seen that look in quite a while now.  It's mostly out of fashion.


I hadn't noticed for a while too, but there seems to be a repeat taking place.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I hadn't noticed for a while too, but there seems to be a repeat taking place.


Skinny pants continue to be very popular here.  Hoping the saggy look doesn't come back for long or in a widespread way.  

Usually when a fad repeats, the subsequent cycles are quicker and less extreme.


----------



## ArnoldC (Oct 10, 2022)

Leann said:


> I remember when I was a young teenager, my parents didn't understand the music of my time or the names of actors, singers, or most public people who were not of their generation. I recall being tickled by this .... how could they NOT know who these people were.
> 
> Here I sit, at 66 years of age, and I am so lost when it comes to popular culture. Nothing seems to make sense to me most of the time. I'd like to think that I'm not embedded in the past but it's becoming clear to me that I am. I have become my parents in that regard.


Yeah, _Leann_.  Same here.  79 y.o. and realize I am outdated and irrelevant.  No whine.  Just fact.

Thinking about it a lot last couple of years.  Back in the day seniors passed on their knowledge and life experience to the younger generation coming of age.  These days, with the explosion of technology, it seems just the opposite.  The younger generation often times are tasked with passing on their knowledge of technology to the aging seniors.  It's upside down to me.  Life experiences, shrug.  Not important or relevant in today's fast-moving society.

With my life experiences in manufacturing industry (gone in the U.S.) and the military (in recruiting disarray), there is little I have to offer inquiring young minds.  Were they even to ask.  (Sigh)  _ArnoldC_


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> Yeah, _Leann_.  Same here.  79 y.o. and realize I am outdated and irrelevant.  No whine.  Just fact.
> 
> Thinking about it a lot last couple of years.  Back in the day seniors passed on their knowledge and life experience to the younger generation coming of age.  These days, with the explosion of technology, it seems just the opposite.  The younger generation often times are tasked with passing on their knowledge of technology to the aging seniors.  It's upside down to me.  Life experiences, shrug.  Not important or relevant in today's fast-moving society.
> 
> With my life experiences in manufacturing industry (gone in the U.S.) and the military (in recruiting disarray), there is little I have to offer inquiring young minds.  Were they even to ask.  (Sigh)  _ArnoldC_


this is exactly what I was thinking only yesterday. I was thinking about how valued older members of the family used to be when younger members sought their advice, but now none of that is needed with the advent of information at everyone's finger tips... so it seems more and more that older people are becoming irrelevant outside of their/our peer groups


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 10, 2022)

I am almost 90, and acutely aware of how the times have changed in so many ways.  Some for the better, others for the worse.  When I was a child, we had an ice box, not a refrigerator.  A radio, not a TV.  Few families owned cars, but we knew the joys of trolleys and the like.  I was a lucky kid as I always had wheels, a little tricycle, a medium-sized tricycle and then a bicycle.  Also had roller skates and a scooter.  Yet,
 I walked and ran like a deer whenever I could.  Our food was purchased daily as we did not own freezers, but, we had just about anything and everything home delivered as we wished.

The music of the day was either classical or pre-swing era.  This, of course, was during the Great Depression.  I was born at the height of it in 1933.  So, while the war years brought us in the US, more privation with shortages, and our men going off to keep the war from our shores, we began to climb ever upward.  Wages increased, which kept the homefront a tad more comfortable for some.

The boom after the war brought much prosperity, better education opportunities and better jobs.

All in all, while some of the dregs of progress are like nails on a blackboard, I am far more comfortable in my dotage than as a child.  Yet, I never knew better until now.  So, I was a happy kid.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that they don't exist! I meant that you might have difficulty finding the editions that I have now, unless they are used. Some of the current dictionaries for sale don't have half the words in them that my older editions have, and they have been greatly dumbed down.



Remember the dictionaries that were in the libraries?  They'd be on a stand and they were the size of suitcases.  They had at least a couple thousand pages.  The old lady librarian would glare at you as if you were thinking of ripping out a page or two.


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 10, 2022)

jujube said:


> Remember the dictionaries that were in the libraries?  They'd be on a stand and they were the size of suitcases.  They had at least a couple thousand pages.  The old lady librarian would glare at you as if you were thinking of ripping out a page or two.


Lol, yes I do remember them! When I was a kid, I dreamed of having one of my own, along with a huge globe on its own stand, too!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> Back in the day seniors passed on their knowledge and life experience to the younger generation coming of age.


To be honest, coming into adulthood during Vietnam and Richard Nixon didn't endear me to the older generation or their values.

At 18 I was eager to start my life and wasn't particularly interested in patterning it after previous generations.  What they suggested wasn't what I wanted anyway: "Find yourself a nice guy with a steady job and settle down" was the usual advice.  Also, "You really don't need a career, you're only going to wind up staying home and raising babies." They were stuck in what worked for their generation, not mine.    

Obviously there were some older people whose advice was relevant and valuable, but mostly it wasn't. As a baby boomer, I had the world on a string, things were changing rapidly, and it was an exciting time to be young. Living life like I'd been born in the 1920s or earlier was unthinkable. 

That said, I have a number of friends in their 30s because DH & I reach out to them. We lend a hand when they've got a babysitting emergency, DH teaches some of the guys about tools, we invite them to parties, and so forth.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, I'm outdated, in the sense of thinking I'd grow up to be a housewife. I never really clued in to the idea that I'd have to work. I did work, but it always felt like a stopgap measure.

Computer stuff continues to be hard for me.

Aside from that, I've had many changes in my life, and I've had to change to keep up. I can relate (or not relate ) to people of any age. I don't feel old or out of touch in that sense.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm not on TikTok, my cell is a flip phone, still. I'm not up on popular culture. I'm not behind on everything either. I don't worry much about it. Lots of shows, trends, music, etc. I'm just not into.


I'm not on TikTok.  I have heard about it but not interested enough to care about it one way or another.  Not into Twitter either.  Haven't looked at "Facebook" now for nearly 2.5 years.   Like you, Remy, I don't care anymore about popular culture.  I heard about them Karkashanian (spelling) gals but couldn't bother to find out who they are.  Rap is a definite turn off.  However, I am very busy living my life and it's pretty good and interesting.  I just don't follow the media except a bit for news.  Life is pretty good when one is one's own boss and one does what he wants.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 11, 2022)

No idea what my expiration date is, but obviously I'm not outdated yet or I wouldn't still be here. There might be a "best by" date on me, though


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 11, 2022)

StarSong said:


> To be honest, coming into adulthood during Vietnam and Richard Nixon didn't endear me to the older generation or their values.
> 
> At 18 I was eager to start my life and wasn't particularly interested in patterning it after previous generations.  What they suggested wasn't what I wanted anyway: "Find yourself a nice guy with a steady job and settle down" was the usual advice.  Also, "You really don't need a career, you're only going to wind up staying home and raising babies." They were stuck in what worked for their generation, not mine.
> 
> ...


Excellent point.

After I divorced (at 27) and faced raising 3 kids on my own, my mom, grandma, and all my aunts hounded me for _years_ to hurry up and get remarried. But once I got into a routine, and found out I could do everything just fine on my own, I was totally content with staying single for the rest of my life. And, to your point, yeah, mom and gramma and my aunts just seemed outdated during those years.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 11, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Sometimes I Feel So Outdated​
> Yeah, at 73 I still like to verbally joust with the 20 and 30 somethings
> 
> They have yet to keep up
> ...


One thing about forgetfulness is that you can read the same book over again and it all seems brand new.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Sometimes I Feel So Outdated​
> Yeah, at 73 I still like to verbally joust with the 20 and 30 somethings
> 
> They have yet to keep up
> ...


Do you fill them in on what they don't know and straighten them out on what they think they know?

It drives me nuts when I come across a 20/30-something who apparently thinks I just got dropped off on this planet recently, and don't know what I'm talking about. Especially when we're jawing about historical events. Most of them take my word for it but some of them just want it their way, I guess. Aside from that, some young guys are amazed at how smart and effective old carpentry tricks are, how non-frightening and easy-to-fix home-electrical problems are, what sportsmanship really is, and that athletes didn't get into it for the money.

It's fun schooling these guys but sometimes you just gotta give 'em a "Good luck, dude" and walk away shaking your head.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Aside from that, some young guys are amazed at how smart and effective old carpentry tricks are


It's a hope



Murrmurr said:


> It's fun schooling these guys but sometimes you just gotta give 'em a "Good luck, dude" and walk away shaking your head.


That's a reality


----------



## DaveA (Oct 14, 2022)

I don't "feel" out-dated, I am !  I'm the same as the 1933 Ford when parked next to, let's say, a 2003 Ford.  Both have engines , transmissions, axles, and wheels.  Now let's dig in a little deeper - -automatic and power assists - -and finally electronics.

They should both get me from Boston to New York (after a fashion) but guess which model most folks would choose.  Even those of us born in the early 30's.

Luckily, my wife and I are surrounded on a daily and/or weekly basis by a flock of kids and grandkids ranging from 65 down to 21. As we approach 90, we are sooo greatful for the help offered in regards to many facets of  modern life, both mental and physical. 

IMHO, to say that I am "over the hill" is putting it mildly.         Now hand me my new cellphone, the user manual, and 3 kids to explain it to me.


----------



## Victor (Oct 15, 2022)

The thing is everyone from past generations will be out of touch or not in with the fads and latest stuff of the current generation

But some people (and I know two) are even square and not into their own generation's culture. They may h_ave heard of_
the music, movies, and everything else, but they have no experiences. Only names to them. And this does not bother them at all.
People do not expect us to be into the latest celebrities and tech gimmicks. Our generation is history to them just as we thought
that our parents were living history. I didn't care one bit about the 30's or 20's, except for popular tv shows. The Sixties is like the
20s or earlier to us growing up. 1970 was 52 years ago. 52 years before 1970 was 1918, World War I.
    At least we are using computers (and I use _Word_ every day). I know of a lady who does not know what  or who google is.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2022)

Victor said:


> 1970 was 52 years ago. 52 years before 1970 was 1918, World War I.


Wow!  This is pretty jarring.  For my entire life WWI was ancient history. 
I graduated HS in 1970...


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 16, 2022)

To a small degree, when my kids were still in school and their Social Studies books mentioned events that were in my lifetime, and called it "history."

Otherwise, the only times I feel outdated are when I'm surfing around t.v. channels and see/hear some of today's musicians/music and react "what the heck is this crap?!?"


----------

